# كتالوج ممتاز لخصائص جميع انوع الفريونات والزيوت المستخدمة فى المجال



## karamhanfy (23 مايو 2008)

لأعضاء المنتدى المحترمين كتالوج ممتاز لخصائص جميع انوع الفريونات والزيوت المستخدمة فى المجال نفعنا الله واياكم وعلمنا من عنده ولا تنسونا بلدعاء
ثمن الملف
سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضى وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته 3 مرات






اخوكم كرم نصار


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (23 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل كتلوج في غايه الاهميه 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## benadem (24 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طريف خاشع داود (25 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة على سيدنا محمد سيد الاولين والاخرين رغم أنوف الحاقدين (السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ) لدي طلب ارجو ارسال الي تفصيل عن الاجهزة المستخدمة في تبريد الطائرات ومنذ فترة طويلة طلبت هذا الطلب ولم يصلني اي شي وبالتفصيل الممل وان كان مزود بالصور اذا امكن وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## karamhanfy (27 مايو 2008)

*الى الاخ طريف خاشع*

الموضوع بفضل الله مرفوع على المنتدى الشرح بالتفصيل والصور
واسمه تكييف هواء الطائرات من الالف الى الياء واليك الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90053.html





 اخوكم كرم نصار


----------



## حازم نجم (27 مايو 2008)

الف شكر
تحياتي
لكم


----------



## عبدالله رمضان (31 مايو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير 
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الاانت استغفرك واتوب اليك


----------



## النادم1 (6 يونيو 2008)

يسلموا ايديك


----------



## ابراهيم ابو بدر (5 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير جدول رائع في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## fadi kabes (6 يوليو 2008)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## صديق القمر (13 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك..........


----------



## توفالي (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## السيد صابر (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرا علي المجهود الطيب والي الامام دائما


----------



## hasona8040 (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا باشا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مشوقى (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا باشا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الذئب الاسود (23 أغسطس 2008)

نرجومن الاخوه الاسراع في الرد


----------



## سعد الدباغ (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن الأديب (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## يوسف يوسف (28 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك جدا ...


----------



## mech-egypt (30 أغسطس 2008)

10000000000000000000 thanks


----------



## salahn (23 يوليو 2009)

الله يوفقك و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

تسلم أناملك الذهبية مهندسنا العظيم 
بالنجاح والتوفيق
:63:


----------



## amr fathy (23 يوليو 2009)

وجزاك الله خير.......


----------



## خادم محمد (28 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير و شيء حلو كثيييير


----------



## الحوتid (18 يناير 2011)

يسلمو اديك يالغالي
:20:


----------



## mechanic power (21 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (22 يناير 2011)

بارك الله في جهودكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم

واستأذكم بأن اضع الملف باسمكم في مشاركتي المتواضعة لتعم الفائدة 

رابط المشاركة http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244249.html

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور عليك يا هندسة


----------



## mustafa hejair (31 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 مايو 2011)

مشكور زميلنا المعطاء فعلا ملف ممتاز
جزاكم الله خيرا و أجزل لكم العطاء


----------



## سلوان الطائي (31 مايو 2011)

مشششششششششششكورررر


----------



## abdosteel2010 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

ياريت حد يفدني ياجماعة في الموضوع داه (هرم الفيون)


----------



## COREY (18 مارس 2012)

*شكراً على المجهود بارك الله فيك
*


----------



## drmady (19 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كوزومو (19 مارس 2012)

مشكور ياورد


----------



## سلمان 333 (22 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا.........


----------



## darshoo (23 مارس 2012)

تكرم يااخى على هذا العمل الرائع
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## kly73 (25 أغسطس 2019)

مشكور


----------

